# Физиотерапевтический центр Химки Ховрино



## Стефани (12 Фев 2012)

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста,может кто лечился в г.Химки.Посоветовали там клинику (именно в лечении межпозвоночной грыжи), а я никак не могу найти в интернете хоть какую-либо информацию.Если кто знает,подскажите адрес.Буду очень признательна.Заранее спасибо.


----------



## IrinaZ (2 Мар 2012)

Добрый день, нам тоже рекомендуют там лечиться с этим же диагнозом. Называется она правильно так *Московская областная больница восстановительного лечения*. 
Клинская улица, дом 2 
Телефон: (495) 453-9108

Пока больше ничего не нашла. Такое ощущение, что это структурное подразделение МОНИКИ. Если что-то накопаете, поделитесь тоже, плиз)


----------

